# Asateague Island questions



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

I was hoping to make a trip out to Asateague Island this year. I hear it's real nice because you can drive right up to the beach and set up fishing equipment. 
I was just wondering if anyone could give me additional info about the place. I been to the web site, I want to know if it's a place where I can literally just drive up and fish and maybe camp. Oh and I was wondering what you can catch there or whats the norm. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never fished there but I know you can drive up to the beach and camp but you need a special permit, just go to the assateague island website for info on how to get it. As far as fish its the same as OC. Rockfish in spring, spot, croaker, and rays in summer, rocks, blues, and reds in fall, and skates and sharks during all 3 seasons. I'm sure I missed some species but thats what I see mostly caught in OC and read from assateague reports. These fish also arrive at different times during the seasons dependant on water temp so always read reports before you head out, I think the best reports are at oysterbaytackle.com.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Camp:
Yes they have two type Maryland and Virginia...
Marylan is the best if You like a real bath... ( flush toilet )and hot water to shower.
for a quick camp pobable Virginia will be ok, camp with family probable maryland the best.
I camp @ Maryland... but for a day trip I go to Virginia side... they let me take the dog.

For Fishing you have a good info. from the other post.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

First.... "Just driving up"... will require a permit which is available at the Rangers Station when you enter the park. You will need the necessary saftey equipment. and money.
Second.... Camping is only in the campground... you can fish all night on the beach but not necessarily camp.
Third..... Different fish during the seasons... Stripers run after the Chesapeake spawn... When you hear reports that fish are moving back down from the flats it wont be long till they hit they beaches. Croaker ,spot, sharks,rays,flounder during summer and big drum and stripers in fall.

If you go.... Remember..... dont mess with the horses, bring bug spray !!! and catch a few.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the horse flies laugh at bug spray


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

This green eye monster takes a chunk of skin when he bites


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

WDinarte said:


> Camp:
> Yes they have two type Maryland and Virginia...
> I camp @ Maryland... but for a day trip I go to Virginia side... they let me take the dog.


Ummmm....no, they don't. They definitely DO NOT allow you to bring your dog on the beach in Virginia on AI - aka Chincoteague. They WILL make you leave your dog in the car or take it back to where ever you're staying. Don't make that mistake. 

Maryland is the side where you can bring your dog but you must keep it on a leash. Sometimes they enforce that, sometimes they don't. 

Also, as mentioned, if you want to drive your car on either end, MD or VA, you'll need to purchase a pass. Cost varies depending on whether you want to access both MD and VA, and/or be able to fish all night on the beach etc. 

AI is a nice alternative to driving 5 1/2 hours to Hatteras. Spring time is the right time for stripers and black drum. 

PS - I've seen those green flies carry volkswagens away with people in them....


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, Correct...I should say that Pets are allowed in the day-use beach area and for camping on the State park ( Maryland ) 
only on J loop 

Here you have some of the Frequently Asked Questions about Camping at Assateague: check this link...
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/eastern/assateaguecamping.asp


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Its the black flies and mossies that rule the beach at AI. Bring your big game hunting equiment and I can guarantee you'll bag a trophy.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Only camp at Assateague if you are prepared for no shade, and bugs.
Did I mention bugs, and sand.
If you are not prepared, it can be a miserable place.
If you are prepared, it is one of the most beautiful.


----------



## boswhale (Mar 14, 2011)

You can stay on the beach at night but there must be someone fishing at all times. The Virginia end of Assateague is closed to beach driving all summer because of the piping plover nesting. Opens Labor Day weekend.


----------



## saintjae (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks guys appreciate the info


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Boswhale welcome to the forum. Glad to have you on board. Sure would like you to join the gang at the Fling this Saturday.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=798&attachmentid=5358

Here's a pic of my buddy and his 40", 30 lb striper taken last May at AI. When it hit, it took the sand spike down and pulled the rod into the water! Gotta stay awake when fishing down there!

Also, if you are disabled, you can get a free Park pass that will let you in any of the National Parks. I'm retired military and all I had to do was show them my VA disability letter...

Sandcrab


----------

